# ENTJ vs ISTJ



## Veryconfused (Sep 13, 2018)

What’s the difference between these two types?? They seem very similar on paper


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

LOL, no. And this is coming from an ISTJ who absolutely _idolizes_ ENTJs.

But they both have strong Te so in either case expect them to be blunt, no non-nonsensical in their behaviors/opinions. It pretty much stops there unfortunately. ISTJs play it safe, they are meticulous, by-the-book, notice every discrepancies. ENTJs however, way more bold and daring, willing to jump off the metaphorical cliff and take chances. Something that makes your typical ISTJ recoil in disdain and fear. They won't understand where the other is coming from in their observations BUT they will be able to effectively communicate it to the other through direct speech. They will definitely respect each other's sense of strong discipline. The ISTJ will be in awe at the ENTJ's workout routine and rigid diet, the ENTJ will be mesmerized at how clean and immaculate the ISTJ's place and car is. 

They essentially come from different _''planets''_ but these two types are bound to hit it off. ENTJs are typically the most intimidating type, but ISTJs know how to slowly and meticulously adapt to them in a way that no one else in their lives has been able to. 

Easily put, if an ISTJ and ENTJ decided they wanted they wanted to take over the world, they would.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Veryconfused said:


> What’s the difference between these two types?? They seem very similar on paper


The difference... well, you could look at the functions: Si, Te, Fi, Ne vs. Te, Ni, Se, Fi... It's clear that there are differences. But I think it's more interesting to look at personal experience. So here are 5 differences between ISTJs and ENTJs:

1. ISTJs are way, way more likely to be sticklers for rules. As an ENTJ, I always had issues with them insisting on following rules, while my Te would see a shorter, more effective path to an objective. For Te-doms, outcomes are more important than the methods used to achieve them.

2. ISTJs are more likely to obey and respect authority figures. ENTJs will for the most part, not shy away from challenging them, while the ISTJs I've met find it unthinkable to criticise them or object to their orders, at least not forcefully.

3. ISTJs are low key, while ENTJs do enjoy being peacocks from time to time. I know I love to show off in public (not always, but when I have to make a public presentation or hold a speech). ISTJs will be more like the competent quiet model employee who you might not pay attention to, but is probably one of the best.

4. ISTJs prefer a modest/standard look, while ENTJs will dress in a more non-conventional manner. I know I like to wear red, as it is a powerful in-your-face colour. ISTJs will usually dress in pale/black/pastel colours... like mustard yellow or brown.

5. ISTJs prefer discussions about day to day matters most of the time, while ENTJs will prefer more conceptual discussions about things like strategy, history, politics, business, etc. It's not that each type can't do the other, but in my experience ISTJs are poor at visionary planning or anticipation (I also noticed this in my ESTJ brother), while ENTJs are poor at detailed work... I know I always miss 1 or 2 critical details.

Bonus:

6. ISTJs will prefer to stay in their box and do their duty, while ENTJs are more likely to usurp power. I know I do this at work. I don't really care where my duties start or stop. I don't really know the rules in detail (I've never read the standard operating procedure and I don't really care about the rules). I will simply take over where I can and reorganise things. I remember, in my first job, I was told to divide the workload between team members. I used this as a foot in the door to expand my own power and soon enough, from just dividing the workload, I pretty much became an unofficial manager of the team. To an ISTJ, this would be equivalent to breaking the rules, while I saw it in terms of making life better for everyone.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Strategist vs tactician

Charming vs _______


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

STJ - letter of the law
ENTJ - spirit of the law and only if we agree with it since there are many archaic laws in existence that no one abides by.

Dumb Laws, Stupid Laws: We have weird laws, strange laws, and just plain crazy laws!


----------

